# OPC Server erstellen



## david.ka (6 November 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne einen OPC Server selbst erstellen.

wichtig wäre mir in erster Linie:
Wie/was muss ich machen, damit der Server im z.B. OPC Sout sichtbar ist?

als sprache würde ich .net c# bevorzugen.

bin für jede Info dankbar.

Grüße
David


----------



## Gnu0815 (6 November 2008)

Google mal nach kepware und softing, .. dort kannst du dir demo technisch was saugen. Für eine Dev-Lizenz solltest du aber doch einen 4-5 stelligen Betrag auf der Kante liegen haben


----------



## david.ka (10 November 2008)

Danke,

aber ich habe es schon erledigt. und zwar hiermit 

http://www.gray-box.net/opc_tools.php?lang=en

Grüße
David


----------



## bischkul (5 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Ist diese Software wirklich frei? ich habe irgedwas von 100 tagenversion gelesen


----------

